# Car Seat advice



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi folks,

I've been trying to pick a good, but reasonably priced, car seat for my puppy who will be coming home next week. there are so many options that it's confusing! can you give me some recommendations? One you particularly like/don't like?

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Karen. I really like the lookout car seat. Because I hav 3 I had one made that fits the entire back seat, door to door, so they can all be in one.
Do a google search for the "lookout doggy car seat"
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Car Seat Thread*

Here is a link to one of the car seat threads. They talk about a harness and also the Lookout II car seat.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3524&highlight=lookout


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If you only have one puppy you could just do a harness but when we got our second I wanted a car seat. We have the FidoRido and love it. It's scary to drive and have such a tiny dog loose in the car, I'd get either a harness or a car seat quick!


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

I have had both the lookout II and the FidoRido (like the one above). I\both are great options. I like the Fido better because it is longer front to back, so Linus can sniff my shoulder---and there is more room on either side if someone needed to sit in back than if it were rectangular and longer left to right like the bigger Lookout. Linus is now 15 pounds, and I like the slightly larger size. I did get a different harness than the one that came with the Fido, though. http://www.fidorido.com (woops, it didn't make into a link, did it? oh well)
Suzy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> If you only have one puppy you could just do a harness but when we got our second I wanted a car seat. We have the FidoRido and love it. It's scary to drive and have such a tiny dog loose in the car, I'd get either a harness or a car seat quick!


Thanks to everyone who has given me ideas.

And don't worry! We don't have the puppy yet (he arrives next week)... I have every intention of getting a car seat, or at least a harness, before he comes home. I just wanted to know what brands people like, since there seem to be MANY options!

Karen


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Carole....I have three pups..14lbs, 18lbs and 25 lbs.....Would one lookout car seat fit these chubbas like in your case??? Trish


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The car seat recommend putting the seats in the back seat. How many put their dogs in the back seat?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My front passenger seat doesn't have an air bag, so I put Tucker in the front in his car seat. (If I had air bags and couldn't disable them I'd put him in the back, like is recommended for kids.)


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

I put Linus in the middle of the back seat. That is why I like a seat that sits longest from to back----so he can get closer to the front seat, and I can reach backwards and pet his nose...


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

woops----"front to back"....


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

All three of mine are wearing a harness with seat belt attaching to the harness..each has their own seat belt and space in the back seat.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The car seat recommend putting the seats in the back seat. How many put their dogs in the back seat?


Mine always ride in the back seat. I would be afraid the airbag would squish them. I have the lookout II, I got the one that both dogs can ride in.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Trish said:


> Carole....I have three pups..14lbs, 18lbs and 25 lbs.....Would one lookout car seat fit these chubbas like in your case??? Trish


Trish, yes, they would all fit in the one car seat. I'll take a pic of it tomorrow and email it to you. If your email address is not on your profile, please PM it to me.
Thanks,
Carole

On second thought, that is dumb. duh! I'll post it on this thread, lol.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- yes, post it here I want to see it! Definitely gone to the dogs when your backseat is a dog seat


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Carole..looking forward to seeing a seat for three!! Trish


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to see, too!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Carole- yes, post it here I want to see it! Definitely gone to the dogs when your backseat is a dog seat


And it should be for what? <grin>
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, this pic really don't do it justice but here it is. It is made of foam rubber and the cover comes off for machine washing. Think of a "lookout" car seat that covers the whole width of the back seat.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

one more........


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, Carole, that is a great ride for your three cuties! Lucky pups.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Carole...you have definitely gone to the dogs  What a great car seat!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've seen Carole's car seat in person. It is quite impressive and her pups seem to love it!

Good idea to post a pic of it, Carole :thumb:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is a great seat!!! 

If I have one of the boys alone in the car, I put the seat in the front. My airbag shuts off automatically with the light weight in the seat. When we go to the groomer or somewhere really close by, I actually put both boys in my larger sized seat (the lookout deluxe I think) for a quick ride together in the front.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I really like my "Pet Gear Car Seat Carrier Tote" There are several on ebay. The prices vary widely. I paid $29 including postage. I use it a lot in the house also. My puppy is not trusted in every room yet so I take her with me in the tote. She likes it in there - it's cozy - so I can usually even leave the door unzipped if I am staying in one spot. She dozes in there every morning on the coffee table while I have my "quiet time". We both look forward to it! I love to look up and see her sweet face. It gives me one more thing to thank God for!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Can the LookOut Car Seat or the FidoRider be bought locally?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Can the LookOut Car Seat or the FidoRider be bought locally?


Yes, I bought the Lookout car seat at our local pet store


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ask your petshop to order it for you if they don't have one in stock.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole that is awesome!!! Was it made by the lookout company?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered the FidoRido under recommendation from Ann. It holds both of them but up until tonight I could not comment on how they both fit in it (safely). We took a practice ride tonight with both of them harnessed in. Wonderful !!! Bentley is our horror in the car. He whined but stayed put by lack of choice and finally gave in and layed down. The FidoRido can be ordered single or dual passengers.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, the local, really hole in the wall, upholster made it for me. He took a small lookout, cut it in half from top to bottom, and then added the same foam rubber in the middle to stretch it out. Then he made a new washable cover for it. So it looks exactly the same, it just stretches from one end of the back seat to the other.
Before, when I had two, they fit in them but kept wanting to change sides and I didn't like them jumping back and forth. Now there is none of that! I KNOW, I should tether them, but I don't. I like them to be able to stretch out and not tangle up.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine ride in the front seat but the airbag isn't activated because they don't weigh enough.

Carole-That car seat is great! I'd love to ride back there and stretch out. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- That is so cool. I think I am going to get one for when I only have one dog with me. Jim is still fighting me on them ridding in crates. I do think it is safer but sometimes it is just nice and easy to use a car seat too.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Amanda,

I don't know that crates are safer in a car. I remember reading a horror story of a wire crate impaling a dog during an accident. I think the dog lived, but I remember that story. I harness the dogs and use a tether attatched to the front ring of the harness, and another tether attatched to the back ring of the harness, so that limits the ability to swing very far. I try and not let them have enough space but to lie down. I'm thinking about doing a new set-up that incorporates the seat-belt, but if I do, I will make sure and get a seat belt protector. Another story was someone who adopted a dog from another state, and during the ride home, the dog had 'hit' the seat belt where it attatched to the metal part, and it un-attatched and the dog was loose. When she stopped, the dog got out and ran away --- so if I go this route, I would like to use something that fits over where it goes into the lock, so it can't be 'un-done' by accident.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Chasza, I am thinking if it was a bad enough accident to impale the crate, a tethered harness wouldn't have saved the dog either. I have never been in an accident with my pups in the car and hope it isn't tested but so far with 3 of them ridding, I feel having them in the back seat in their soft sided crates is the safest place for them. I just leave those crates buckled in and then I leave one of the pop ups for obedience and agility in the trunk.

Can you show a picture of your set up? What are the two tether hooked to if not the seat belt? Do you have more than one dog and how do you travel with them at the same time?


----------

